# Krib compatability



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

I currently have a moderately planted 150 gallon (6 foot).
Current stock list:
6 meduim large angels
2 curviceps
2 rams
2 apisto,s
6 rummy nose
9 large cardinal
a aynodontis petricola
3 platies (cant catch them)
2 pair guppies
1 femal krib.
All get along well. My favorites are the angels, syno, rummy nose and cardinals & that **** krib. The krib is gorgoues and always in color. If i get her a mate what fish must be removed or are in jeopardy once spawning occurs.
Thanks Michael


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Well For me kribs have nothing to do in yur tank as it is a south amercican tank mostly, if yu have a spawning pair in yur tank, the angels will suffer, the rams too
xris


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I would just go get a 20-30 g tank and get a spawning pair in there. I had a trio of kribs for over a year and they never spawned in a community tank. I rehomed them when i converted my tank to a hap set up. Very pretty fish, one day i will get a small breeding tank.


----------

